# Anyone heard of MarketClub?



## hissho (19 May 2006)

Hi just wondering if anyone has heard of Adam Hewison and his "MarketClub"?

http://club.ino.com/discover/

thanks


----------



## Stan 101 (19 May 2006)

hissho said:
			
		

> Hi just wondering if anyone has heard of Adam Hewison and his "MarketClub"?
> 
> http://club.ino.com/discover/
> 
> thanks





there are 2 rules to Marketclub.

Rule 1, You will not post about marketclub.............


----------



## onemind (19 May 2006)

Just more lame internet marketing bs..


----------



## wayneL (19 May 2006)

Interesting signature there onemind...

I have a suggestion to make it more accurate:

"Technical analysis is the science of that which only occurs often enough to make you think you can make money from it but not often enough that you actually can."

- Some Guy Who Failed.


----------



## wayneL (19 May 2006)

Just had a look at the site hissho.

Yep lots of marketing BS there... and a really interesting (NOT) moneymanagement system implied in one of the videos. 

Anyone dabbling in leveraged instruments should sear this phrase into their mind:

"Minimum margin = minimum intelligence"


----------



## onemind (20 May 2006)

Haha 

I'll change it to:

-Some guy who lost then won then lost then won then lost then broke even then realized its a sham


----------



## wayneL (20 May 2006)

onemind said:
			
		

> Haha
> 
> I'll change it to:
> 
> -Some guy who lost then won then lost then won then lost then broke even then realized its a sham




Musta had casino mentality.


----------



## onemind (20 May 2006)

like everyone else


----------



## wayneL (20 May 2006)

onemind said:
			
		

> like everyone else




Onemind,

There are none who are so blind that they can't see.

I'm sure Tech/a would be delighted to draw your attention to his Technical Analysis method, which has been running fully disclosed and live for 3-4 years now. 

It's up about 800 or 900% or something (Tech?) even with this little heartstopping correction.

I've personally used t/a for my sole living for the past 5 years, through the tech crash, 9/11, up till now.

It's a business. Some people go broke in business, some people prosper. 

People go broke in trading for much the same reasons people go broke in normal business. People who prosper in trading, do so for much the same reasons people prosper in normal business....and in much the same ratio as well. Funny that!

To hold the view that all t/a traders are gamblers and will lose is... well.... I'm not going to go there.

You don't have to use t/a to be successful (and I advise you in particular not to, because of you beliefs) but casting aspersions on all t/a practicioners is just not kosher.

Cheers


----------



## onemind (20 May 2006)

That is not my intentention WayneL.



> To hold the view that all t/a traders are gamblers and will lose




Some gamblers win, most lose and the house always wins..


----------



## wayneL (20 May 2006)

onemind said:
			
		

> That is not my intentention WayneL.
> 
> 
> 
> Some gamblers win, most lose and the house always wins..




That is based on the presumption that the players are suffering under the tyranny of negative expectancy and/or are trading with casino mentality. This is unavoidable in the casino (and they'll kick you out if you work out a positive expectancy, such as counting cards)

Admitedly, most t/a as promoted by some seminar sheister/criminals, does suffer negative expectancy. However, this need not be the case. Simple mathematics will expose the folly of what they teach.  If you have a look at tech/a's public system, it very much has positive expectancy... there really is no "house". 

I suggest you read Nick Radge's latest book. The use of positive expectancy will hit you fair between the eyes. 

Meanwhile, I wouldn't make statements that are not supportable by the facts.

Cheers


----------



## onemind (20 May 2006)

What i've found in this game is that there are no facts full stop. From Nobel prize winners calling tech traders fools to millionaire tech traders calling academics losers ect ect.

What i meant by the "house" is the brokers, authors, seminar hosts, lenders, marketers, internet forum promoters and everyone else who profits from inviting suckers into the game. Yes, there is a top 1% who beat the market and they probably aren't gambling but from my limited knowledge i can't say for certain.


I would like to learn more about tech/a's system, is there a website or post telling how it works in detail? Any info would be greatly appreciated.

As for positive expectancy, is there such a thing?


----------



## onemind (20 May 2006)

Hold on a second.

Where did my sig go? Surely i am allowed to disagree with what i have seen on tech trading without being moderated? This just goes further to prove my point about the types who profit from the stock market.  :swear:


----------



## wayneL (20 May 2006)

Onemind

Tech/a has refered to his method it in this thread https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=2985 where there is a further link to the details. (near the bottom)

...and yes there is such a thing as positive expectancy. The best expanation I have seen is in Radge's book "Adaptive Analysis"



> Where did my sig go? Surely i am allowed to disagree with what i have seen on tech trading without being moderated?




Your signature was disparaging to a whole legitimate branch of analysis. I would do the same to a similar signature regarding f/a or quant or whatever. 

But you are most certainly allowed to disagree. That's what you and I are doing in this thread... we may end up agreeing to disagree, but we shouldn't diparage the other.

Don't get too upset about being moderated... I get moderated from time to time as well... and I'm a mod  

Cheers


----------



## onemind (20 May 2006)

Thanks 

As for my sig, i thought it would generate some interesting discussion from time to time and was in no way meant to be insulting.

And surely, protecting all newbie trading wannabes from tech trading is a worthy goal and i am by no means the only person. Nobel lauterates of economics, warren buffet, my uni economics and finance professors, and an army of efficient market theorists would agree...

I will discourage anyone from being scammed till the day i die.

Peace


----------



## wayneL (20 May 2006)

onemind said:
			
		

> I will discourage anyone from being scammed till the day i die.
> 
> Peace




I agree, and commend you in this goal. As mentioned, some of the information sold at ridiculous prices is truly dire.

I am with you on this  

Cheers


----------



## wayneL (20 May 2006)

onemind said:
			
		

> I will discourage anyone from being scammed till the day i die.
> 
> Peace




My little project along these lines is option education. 

Options are fantastic little instruments to trade and somewhat complicated to learn. They are properly used enhance returns whilst limiting risk, not crank it up.

I just recieved a copy of an ebook from a friend that is being flogged around the net for $50 USD, with all the associated BS marketing, affiliate programs etc.

I gaurantee that the turkey who wrote this little number doesn't trade anymore because he blew up his account and has taken to flogging info for a living. It is truly dire, dangerous.

His method... buy way OTM options and sell puts  you'll be a millionaire in no time. AHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRGGG!

Not a mention of the greeks, probabilities and distribution of returns, not a mention of fat tails anywhere, not even a payoff diagram No mention of defensive tactics... and his money management suggestions expose him as a certifiable idiot. Yet it all seems so logical to the noobs.

Try talking to a noob who's been hoodwinked by this rubbish. It's a bit like talking to anyone who's been evangelised  

NB: Not all educators are charlatans. I don't want to appear sycophantic for mentioning this bloke all the time, and I'll mention his name because he posts here, but Nick Radge is an example of an educator with integrity and who actually gives out excellent info. You can tell these guys by the fact that they still trade, and their marketing (lets face it everyone has to market to their marketplace) is noticably lacking in outrageous claims and NLP BS. There are others also... not many, but they're out there.

Well thats my rant

Cheers


----------

